# Sendmail and Backup MX



## minimike (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi there

I'm searching something like a howto to run sendmail in Basesystem as an Backup MX Server. First server is a Combo with FreeBSD + Postfix + Cyrus + SASL over LDAP. By failover of the first Server the Backup MX should fetch all Mails and deliver them to the first Server if the Box is available again.

thanks in advance
Darko


----------



## lbol (Sep 25, 2011)

There is no backup MX record in DNS. You can only assign different priorities to your MX records. But this does not guarantee that mail will only be sent to the server with a lower priority in case your primary mail server is not available. Spammers may even prefer to sent to a server with a low MX record priority.


----------

